# Frank's Shanty Days



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Tomorrow is first day of the show.Me and a buddy will be there early. If you see a short fat with bad limp say hi


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought it was the 8th-10th


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Yup I'm always a week off!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Was gonna say... lol

Can’t wait, will be there next Saturday, and leaving with a new shanty


----------



## bigfish713 (Apr 21, 2006)

Got my new shanty on hold can’t wait to get it.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

bigfish713 said:


> Got my new shanty on hold can’t wait to get it.


Which one are u getting?

My wife and I are getting the Jason Mitchell Thermal X - assuming they have it again this year.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I’ll be there today. Excited. Either bringing home a Jason Mitchell Thermal X or Clam X200 Pro Thermal.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Got my new shanty today. Reminded myself why I like to spend every ice fishing dollar at Franks.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

What’d ya end up with?

It was my first time up there for Shanty Days. Didn’t need or buy a shanty, but had a great time looking at them and of course walking out with more jigs and a new rod and reel.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Good ole shanty days... Got me again! Went with the group of guys for our annual trip not expecting to buy much if anything at all. Was only 1 thing I was planning to buy and that was 10 bucks worth of their bulk finn-s look alikes. Well, that changed just inside the front door when I saw the half price clam ice spuds... That was just the beginning, once I made it to the shanties and saw the Eskimo grizzly. My 10 dollar spending spree ended up being almost a grand!!! Thanks Frank's! I will have a customized Eskimo 350 for sale soon.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

WillHunt4Food said:


> What’d ya end up with?
> 
> It was my first time up there for Shanty Days. Didn’t need or buy a shanty, but had a great time looking at them and of course walking out with more jigs and a new rod and reel.


Ended up with the Jason Mitchell Thermal X. Can’t wait to try it out. Got a great price on it too.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Shanty days saved me a bit of money this year, my local sporting goods store matched Franks price!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

We went Sunday morning very few people so had lots of time to pick the pro's brains. I just picked up some rod holders and a few new hot jigs and plastics the pro recommended.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

You have to hit Northwoods if you travel to Franks. FYI I can tell you where to get Halis 2 for $5


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

feedinggrounds said:


> You have to hit Northwoods if you travel to Franks. FYI I can tell you where to get Halis 2 for $5


I would like to know where to get them at that price.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

martini77 said:


> I would like to know where to get them at that price.


Check for pm


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Huntahalic said:


> Good ole shanty days... Got me again! Went with the group of guys for our annual trip not expecting to buy much if anything at all. Was only 1 thing I was planning to buy and that was 10 bucks worth of their bulk finn-s look alikes. Well, that changed just inside the front door when I saw the half price clam ice spuds... That was just the beginning, once I made it to the shanties and saw the Eskimo grizzly. My 10 dollar spending spree ended up being almost a grand!!! Thanks Frank's! I will have a customized Eskimo 350 for sale soon.


That Grizzly looks awesome, and a ton of room to fish! Let me know how you like it man


----------



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

feedinggrounds said:


> Check for pm


id be interested at that price point as well
tks


----------



## bigfish713 (Apr 21, 2006)

I ended up with the otter xt pro lodge. Glad I made the trip.


----------



## Love the Hardwater (Dec 13, 2017)

I've never heard of Franks Shanty days. What kind of deals were there on 2 man thermal flip overs?


----------

